# Latex Sütterlin in der Matheumgebung



## deluxe dirk (13. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem beim Anzeigen von Sütterlin in der Mathematikumgebung:


```
\documentclass{article}
\newfont{\suet}{suet14}

\begin{document}
  \suet{g}
  $$\suet{g}$$
\end{document}
```

Das erste g wird wie gewünscht in altdeutsch geschrieben. Das zweite jedoch im Mathemodus wird als normales g ausgegeben. Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das beheben?

viele Grüße

dirk


----------



## Navy (14. August 2008)

Es geht, ja. Die Frage ist nur warum Du das brauchst. Sütterlin ist weder Norm noch bei Drucksachen zu empfehlen (In \LaTeX ist Sütterlin auch eher krüppelig).

Warum nutzt Du nicht die Pfeile über den Buchstaben oder aber Fraktur (\mathfrak{g})?

Die Lösung dich Dir jetzt gebe ist unschön, da Du hier keine Anpassungen der Schriftgrößen in Formeln haben wirst:

```
\documentclass{scrartcl}
  \newfont{\sueT}{suet14}
  \newcommand{\suet}[1]{\text{\sueT #1}\,}
  \begin{document}
    \[\suet{g}\]
  \end{document}
```

BTW: Vermeide "$$" in \LaTeX, denn der Befehl ist reines \TeX. Lies dazu auch ftp://ftp.dante.de/tex-archive/info/l2tabu/german/l2tabu.pdf


----------



## deluxe dirk (14. August 2008)

vielen Dank.


----------

